# Sno Bear



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

Two Points. First, I am unable to find the website for Sno Bear. Could they be out of Business? 
Second, I read a sequence of posts severely bashing Sno Bear. I think it safe to say that my location gets more snow than most, 20 to 30 feet per year. Storms of 3 to 6 feet several times per year. This is at the 6,000 foot level in the Sierra. I plow one mile of dirt road with an 80 foot elevation difference. I use an 8 year old Snow Bear originally $1,100 from Cost Co. First on a Dodge Raider,,, too light... Now on an old
Suburban. I plow every 6 inches, usually our classic Sierra Cement water content 10-15%. The plow has held up well, yes it has needed some welding, primarily from the Raider having to ram the snow, the Suburban is heavy enough to push through. The main draw back is the inability to apply down pressure. I have also gone through several Superwinch motors. The winches/motors don't last


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

www.snowbear.com Yes, I've seen them at Home Depot, thats what gave me the idea to get a plow.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I hope your second point is not implying that a snow bear works as good as a real plow. My lawn tractors have bigger plows on them than a snow bear. It might do you good for your driveway but it ain't a real plow for a contractor.

 


Ray


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Reply to ray*

You might be right Ray, but then again, I am not sure you read my post. I don't have a drive way, I do have a mile of ranch road, and I imagine I plow more snow in a season than an eastern plow pushes in 5 or 10 years. No commercial outfit here uses a plow on a truck, except for roads. Solamente loaders. It is easy to pick on anything, but the reality is the plow works and works well. Remember this too, When I have to shovel my roof, (which isn't every winter) I throw the snow up.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*LownRanger*

Thanks,, your post was extremely helpful..


----------



## ilhmt (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes toiyabe, there may be a lot of people who "pick on" snowbear plows, maybe too much. But as you indicated from the problems you've had in your first post, they're not near the quality of plow as the standard models. You usually don't have to worry much about down pressure since you have the increased weight, welds are rarer due to better construction, and the hydraulics are much more reliable than the winch set-up. 

If you're happy with your equipment then I don't think you should change, but there are much better, although costlier, plows out there. But along with everything else, you get what you pay for. If I was plowing to make money (I don't), then I would get the best equipment for the job because reliability is the key. For your use, if you don't mind making continuos repairs and plowing more often (since standard pows will handle much more snow), then stay with your snowbear. I looked at snowbears but decided, since I (like you) live in the country and have a lot of friends and neighbors relying on me to help them out, to buy a used standard unit. I have been using Westerns for several years and have only had to make one repair (actually, just an adjustment). And I have plowed a lot of snow.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

NOT TO CAUSE trouble but no way does that snowbear antwhere the aunt of snow as any fischer,western,or meyer plow for that fact.you may push a road thats cake try a parking lot in a big mall where you make a winrow of about 5 feet high and 600-700yard long it wont so dont be tooting the horn


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

*Not making money???*

Dear ILHMT-
How could you not be in this business to make money? Wouldn't you be better off spening your wintetrs in Florida?


----------



## Hoosier303 (Nov 28, 2003)

First of all Snowbears are "Personal" plows. They aren't made to be used commercially. For the average homeowner to do his driveway they work great. My brother in law has been plowing my driveway for several years with one. BTW I have one that is 3-4 years old and never been removed from the box that I would like to move.


----------



## ilhmt (Aug 15, 2003)

Hoosier

According to his first post his snowbear plow is getting very heavy use and he was having problems with it. I merely suggested that he would be better off to buy a standard type plow, but if he was happy with it then nobody should slam him. Snowbear plows are great for city folk (and some country folk) who's main plowing is to do a 50' or less paved driveway on an occasional basis, but no real heavy duty type plowing, hence the name "personal plows". The type of plowing he does (and I do) requires a better plow than that or you'll spend a lot of time making repairs (like he does).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

imasnowpro:

If I could spend my winters in Florida I wouldn't need a plow at all. But living on a farm, working full time swing shift in a power plant, being an elected County Board member (Vice-Chair), and my wife's ever growing list of honey-do's tend to make it impossible to do a plowing business. I did have one business ask me to do their plowing however. I replied that if they could wait up to 24 hours for me to get there after the snowfall, I'd be happy to do it. They turned me down (imagine that!!). Most days I'm so busy I don't know whether to wind my butt or scratch my watch.
For me, my snowplow is a tool, no different than a planter or mower. I use it to bust through drifts and to help out my friends and relatives who have come to depend on me to lend a hand, and they don't mind waiting till I get to them. They respond in kind in other ways. That's the Rural Midwest Way!! But my wife's and my plans are to retire to Florida when I can draw a pension and sell everything lock, stock, and barrel (including whatever plow I'm currently using). I envy the folks that plow as a business because I truly do enjoy it.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

ILHMT-
I hope you're being adequately rewarded for doing all those other things that are keeping you from doing what you truly enjoy.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*easthavenplower??*

I'd feel better if I though some of ya'll actually read my post. No way could you use a truck mounted plow to do a parking lot out here. You use a loader (a 960 works well, and often a blower mounted on another 960 in conjunction). If I could post a photo I'd show you my truck parked in front of a 40 foot tall snow berm at the edge of a parking lot. Sno mo's get to worry about hitting powerlines, not fences. For all the money I have spent, (not much) in repairs, I still have spent less than a hydraulic plow would cost me. In a big storm, no truck mounted plow will do the job any way.. I call my neighbor with a loader, that wouldn't change no matter what truck mounted plow I bought.. A big storm is a foot or two a day for 4 + days


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't get it. You have property big enough to have a mile long road, you own a suburban and have purchased several winch motors!? Sounds to me like a $3000 plow would have made more sense a long time ago.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier303 _
> *First of all Snowbears are "Personal" plows. They aren't made to be used commercially. For the average homeowner to do his driveway they work great. My brother in law has been plowing my driveway for several years with one. BTW I have one that is 3-4 years old and never been removed from the box that I would like to move. *


e-mail me a price, I need something for sidewalks

[email protected]


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: easthavenplower??*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *I'd feel better if I though some of ya'll actually read my post. No way could you use a truck mounted plow to do a parking lot out here. You use a loader (a 960 works well, and often a blower mounted on another 960 in conjunction). If I could post a photo I'd show you my truck parked in front of a 40 foot tall snow berm at the edge of a parking lot. Sno mo's get to worry about hitting powerlines, not fences. For all the money I have spent, (not much) in repairs, I still have spent less than a hydraulic plow would cost me. In a big storm, no truck mounted plow will do the job any way.. I call my neighbor with a loader, that wouldn't change no matter what truck mounted plow I bought.. A big storm is a foot or two a day for 4 + days *


Toiyabe

I think most people have read your post. We know you have an extraordinary amount of snowfall each year, but most people here are professionals. Unless it is snowing at a rate of 1 - 2 feet per hour, there is no reason they can't plow a lot with a couple trucks. They may need to use a loader to help locate snow into larger piles. When plowing a heavy storm, you don't wait until the last flake falls, you plow WITH the storm, while the snow falls. It is near impossible to plow 2-4 feet of snow without plowing with the storm. You make more money that way and there is less abuse on the equipment. Larger property owners know this and understand that big snow events cost more money to battle. Also, most plow companies include "blizzard clauses" in their contracts which explains the added costs and also how they will battle the storm.

In short, there is more to plowing than just waiting for the snow to stop and getting in your truck and dropping the blade. Spend some time and read some past posts.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Beating a dead horse*

In my desire to avoid sounding like an arrogant know it all, perhaps I sounded ignorant. There is no way I could with words describe to you the difference between what happens in the east and what happens in the Sierra. In what may sound unavoidably arrogant, it is the difference between little league and the majors. But,, if it were possible for you to come out here and visit with a contractor during a storm cycle. It would give you an appreciation of the difference. In my case, I am willing to use what I use, because I allocate my never plentiful money to my children, and there is a loader in the valley. I think, if I can remember back that far, my original point was, tools work.. don't get caught up in the "gotta have the most expensive" game. Contractors are different of course.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Reply to ray*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *You might be right Ray, but then again, I am not sure you read my post. I don't have a drive way, I do have a mile of ranch road, and I imagine I plow more snow in a season than an eastern plow pushes in 5 or 10 years.
> 
> your crazy 5 or ten years quit tooting the horn i said*


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

I bought a Snobear as a back-up plow on a whim a few years ago.

That plow went out once...sold it the next day.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

easthavenplower


son don't get all roided up.you have the next step up from sno bear on your rig MEYERS.

you might wanna use the spell checker too son it helps me.

LOL 


Toiyabe

go easy on easthavenplower.he's new to reading he came from west haven.


now sno bear is good for personal driveway use.country roads son you must be on something.


Hoosier 303

send me a PM on the Sno Bear you got.i have a radio controlled truck 1/10 scale that it would work perfect on


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toby _
> *I bought a Snobear as a back-up plow on a whim a few years ago.
> 
> That plow went out once...sold it the next day. *


I assume you recieve 31' of snow a year,just 1 foot over it's limit,to bad,you should have researched it first

Hey,nobody denies the fact that you get 20-30' of snow a year,and yes,a loader is gonna be handy out there but DO NOT come here and tell professionals that they can't plow storms of 1-2' a day with a truck mounted plow.
And as far as us East coasters not knowing about "real" storms,ever heard of the "Leeward" coast of Lake Ontario?Somehow they manage with wimpy,flimsy truck mounted plows


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

To every one out there that bashes snow bear i have had one for 3 years and have plowed with it hundreds of time its not a bad plow with the money i had at the time it was all i could get. but it has pushed its fair share of snow, in fact i plowed out my neighbor who has a western blade when his pump died.


and to toiyabe i give you credit for taking on that much snow with that blade


thanks 
Mark


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*S-10 Plower,,, nice to know*

There is someone else who has success with the "piece of crap" A plow is just a piece of slanted metal that shunts snow aside.. Some folks think that their manhood depends on the bells and whistles


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Arc Burn*

"And as far as us East coasters not knowing about "real" storms,ever heard of the "Leeward" coast of Lake Ontario?Somehow they manage with wimpy,flimsy truck mounted plows"

I was told that Leeward coast gets 130-150 inches per season.. That is less than my "desert" rainshadow location. 20 miles west averages 600"


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

toiyabe, here is a "plow" I built last year. I have changed it this year by removing the bucket and mounting it right onto the loader arms. I realize it wouldn't work very well because I never paid much for it but as long as I don't have to shovel I don't care. I built another one for a forklift at work last weekend. I started with a side blade off a road grader then make a fork attachment for it and quess what it works too. I got about $150 bucks and two afternoons into it so far. I'll post pics later. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=8245


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Good on you*

Would it work better if you cut the ends out so it would shed show sideways?


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Looks like you would be better off with a real truck and a real plow.......

Something along this line, you could actually get it started in the winter to go out and plow every foot instead of fumbling around working on that one, and having to go out and plow every 3 feet.

Don't mind the small amount of snow, I avg 10-15" a year if we are lucky.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*A and B and C abd D*

A. You are attempting to flame.
B. You did not read enough of my posts to come across my plow schedule.
C. Why flame? It does not reflect well on your reflective thinking.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Don't you have a sence of humor.

Becides choosing the correct tools for the job would be the right thing to do, and using what you are is over doing it.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Using residential equipment in place of commercial equipment and expecting the pros to understand that it will do the job. Well, that's just plain lucky. Passing off person/residential equipment as professional/commercial grade, I don't think so.

You are the same guy who would use a cheap craftsman lawn mower and call himself a pro and compete with the pro's who buy heavy duty commercial grade equipment, and then pass himself off as a pro. And you would dis a pro to the customers in a heartbeat.

Don't lie I have seen you type for over two and a half decades.


----------



## MaineAmigo (Dec 17, 2003)

Be gentle...this is my first post. I drive an Isuzu Amigo 4WD...STOP LAUGHING!!  I need a plow that will fit it for personal driveway duty in Maine. So far the SnowBear is the only one I've found that will work. If anyone knows of others please reply.

Thanks,
Todd in Maine


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Have you looked at the Homesteader by Fisher or the Suburbanite by Western?


----------



## MaineAmigo (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank you for replying.

Yes. I have looked at both. Will not mount to my Amigo.

I really liked the Homesteader too.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Toyaibe should try one of these if he wants to save a few more $$$.

http://www.marketlaunchers.com/knutson.html


----------



## MaineAmigo (Dec 17, 2003)

Holy Carp Toby!! I'd rather shovel.
THat's just like the Solotex. The Snow Bear may not be very good...but it's gotta beat that (maybe).


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

toiyabe, the reason I left the ends on my blade is that I wanted to be able to use it more as a pusher than a "angling" blade. I use it to make hills for my kids sno cross track so we push snow from a 4 acre field to make the track. My brother who races an Sno Pro Artic Cat in the sno cross series uses it for practice. I am getting the materials ready to build a higher and longer blade for this year. It will be around 30" high, 10' wide and have 2' wings on it.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toby _
> *Toyaibe should try one of these if he wants to save a few more $$$.
> 
> http://www.marketlaunchers.com/knutson.html *


Casey, you always come up with good stupid stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *e-mail me a price, I need something for sidewalks
> 
> *


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*SnowGodFather*

Your post seems full of hostility. The question I have for you is; why? If you misunderstand what my posts represent and in return post a hostile response, what does this say about your relationship with yourself? Truly bizarre and completely representative of so many on this board.. It is easy to vent anger on a message board. It is harder I think, to understand. For an example; Can you show me in any of my posts where I stated that my goal in useing the plow I use was to save money? Your comparison of my to a lawn mowing person who uses a cheap mower and tries to pass himself off as a pro is facetious.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*some photos*

I posted some photos at thread; Got a little snow,, dragged out the Snow Bear

for the snow bear bashers among you.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

To make a pile that big with the snow bear you must have made 50 passes in just that area. If you want to spend all day plowing over the same spots go for it.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Flame*

Wouldn't it have been more intelligent to ask, how many passes, under what conditions , instead of just another ignorant flame.. And what else would you propose? that I levitate the snow out?


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

if you can levitate the snow out call me ill hire you to do my lots.lol


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Toiyabe, you seem to be very sensitive....are you by chance a woman?

This would explain much.

BTW, I think I found the perfect lawnmower for you if you ever decide to move south.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Now there is a good question.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Sensitive?*

Might be, I sure am intolerant about nitwits. Especially dumb ass nitwits that think they are "men" because they can hammer on equipment and or people they know nothing about. Grow up, find a place where the snow is deeper than your ****** is long. Then talk about equipment, ******* idiots..

There, I feel better.. Hard to believe there are this many stupid people with drivers licenses


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

> Might be, I sure am intolerant about nitwits. Especially dumb ass nitwits that think they are "men" because they can hammer on equipment and or people they know nothing about. Grow up, find a place where the snow is deeper than your ****** is long. Then talk about equipment, ******* idiots..


There is no need for replys like this.Can we stop acting like this is a 5th grade name calling arguement.I dont know where the moderators are but i think they need to stop this bs, before it ruins the site.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Sensitive?*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> * Especially dumb ass nitwits that think they are "men" because they can hammer on equipment and or people they know nothing about. *


I am familiar w/ the infamous SnowBunny.

As I posted previously, I have used & know many cottage homeowners, that have bought this "plow".

The cottage owners are now back to Snowblowers & my SnowBunny experiences would only throw you into a tizzy if I was to report them again.

Try this.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Does Tahoe have any nut houses. I know a patiant they can help.
Toiyabe


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jt5019 _
> *There is no need for replys like this.Can we stop acting like this is a 5th grade name calling arguement.I dont know where the moderators are but i think they need to stop this bs, before it ruins the site. *





> toiyabe Banned


I think the problem has been addressed and taken care of.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i think what toiyabe was trying to say what they get alot of snow and have no where to put it. here we have alot of room to pile snow, like most other places. yeesh 25 feet is alot of snow. the road end up looking like deep channels to drive through.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

If we could harness the energy and aggravation that goes into a "Sno Bear" thread, we could light a city.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

JustUsDe said:


> I hope your second point is not implying that a snow bear works as good as a real plow. My lawn tractors have bigger plows on them than a snow bear. It might do you good for your driveway but it ain't a real plow for a contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


My garden tractor's plow is much more narrow than a snowbear.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Why do we need to open this can of worms up again    .


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I think the snowbear is a cute plow, that's why lol!!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I think they are cute too and probably do a fine job of plowing when used for what they are intended to be used for. I just recall this thread as being a real :angry: war. As I have said in the other snowbear threads I am tired of the bashing and know that opening up this old thread will start a bashing session all over again.


----------



## Personal Plow (Nov 1, 2003)

Crumm said:


> I think they are cute too and probably do a fine job of plowing when used for what they are intended to be used for. I just recall this thread as being a real :angry: war. As I have said in the other snowbear threads I am tired of the bashing and know that opening up this old thread will start a bashing session all over again.


This is what a Snow Bear--Winter wolf extreme Is made for and it works GREAT!!
If you plow commercial get a commercial plow, If you plow your drive get a snow Bear type of plow.

I will say it beats the heck out of paying someone to rip up your lawn . thats 12" of snow that storm  
PP


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks like someone pushed across the main road


----------



## Personal Plow (Nov 1, 2003)

Crumm said:


> Looks like someone pushed across the main road


OOPPSS I'll angle the pic better next time :waving:

PP


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Looks like someone pushed across the main road


That is legal here. Not everywhere is it illegal. I'm not sure about there though.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I was just being a smart arse. I often push snow out in the road then down it, around the corner and into the ditch. We do about anything we want here. I read about people getting in trouble for plowing a trailer on a city street and it makes me appreciate living where I do.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Crumm said:


> I was just being a smart arse. I often push snow out in the road then down it, around the corner and into the ditch. We do about anything we want here. I read about people getting in trouble for plowing a trailer on a city street and it makes me appreciate living where I do.


Yeah, many times city rules are stupid. There's a guy in Conneticuit who got in trouble for snowblowing a side walk in his city  .. a friend of his told me. A snowblower, yes a walk behind type. Imagine that, getting in trouble for snowblowing a sidewalk? Not like he can drive off with the thing and speed around town with it.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

SnowGodFather said:


> Looks like you would be better off with a real truck and a real plow.......
> 
> Something along this line, you could actually get it started in the winter to go out and plow every foot instead of fumbling around working on that one, and having to go out and plow every 3 feet.
> 
> Don't mind the small amount of snow, I avg 10-15" a year if we are lucky.


I like your truck.


----------

